# Heroin



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Yesturday I read that diamorphine is actually heroin in disguise.I had diamorphine during the birth of my lastborn child ,because I couldnt tolerate the drowsiness of the pethadine of the first time,and only used gas and air the second time....which didnt do anything to me but my then partner was triping his nuts off...he used it every time the midwife left the room...

When I asked the midwife what diamorphine was she simply said "Its like morphine but stronger"....not "Its clean heroin"

So if its Herion how come we dont become addicted after useing it? I had several shots of this,and it was extremley pleasent 

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

How was it pleasent... how does it effect you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

I was the most relaxed I have ever been in my life..it was similar to being stoned but better without all the paranoia etc.I was content ,surrounded by a warm glow....I felt really out of it but I didnt give a shit,it was so good I begged for more when the first lot started wearing off.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't you be put into that state by other means? If chemicals can trigger it... wasn't we meant to be able to trigger that kind of state for ourselves?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Why would I choose such an unskillful state?,I cirtainly couldnt fuction if I was in that state all the time,my life would fall apart.Im very happy with just normality now...not to high not to low.
There are much better states of mind than those acheived by drugs,in deep samadhi[meditatin] especially if your practice becomes so good that you start to meditate in your sleep which I do regulary.A few monthes ago ,I was "dreaming" but became aware that I was meditating.I was sat in this circle of light like a big aura and in it was all the joy and love that ever existed,it was blissful.As soon as I grasped at those feelings I woke up...no drug could ever recreate that feeling it was PURE happiness.But awake and so alive.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

That's the ticket =)


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

ummmmmm do hospitals really give u heroin??????
why would a hospital give u heroin im so confused


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Diamorphine aka heroin is used because it has fewer side effects then morphine. It's about twice as strong as morphine and causes much less side effects especially histamine release.

You won't get addicted to the stuff that quick it actually takes quite awile to get addicted to heroin or any opiate actually. It took me about 3 months of very heavy oxycodone use to get a mild addiction and about the same amount of time to get addicted to morphine.

Pethidine aka meperidine brand name demerol here was used alot in hospitals but not so much anymore. It's weak, short acting and dangerous. Ive been prescribed it a few times and i hate it cause it's the only one that makes me act impared. It's also rather toxic and just plain weird and unpleasant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

numb, just become a doctor already will you lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

amen



Jgard10 said:


> numb, just become a doctor already will you lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah I can just see that......there would be no drugs left for the patients.....

He,d be like...."one morphine prescription for me,no two ,no three ....Die you bastard theyre my drugs!,I dont care if your legs falling off,you cant have the drugs theyre mine!"...

he knows im playing.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Oh yeah I can just see that......there would be no drugs left for the patients.....
> 
> He,d be like...."one morphine prescription for me,no two ,no three ....Die you bastard theyre my drugs!,I dont care if your legs falling off,you cant have the drugs theyre mine!"...
> 
> he knows im playing.


Haha lol.

Naw id be like i need 50mg's of morphine stat. Oh and bring 10mg's for the patient while your at it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-----


----------

